

Baby born with HIV cured - Shpigford
http://www.clarionledger.com/article/20130303/NEWS01/130303013

======
tokenadult
Currently on front page with much discussion and links to other sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5315521>

~~~
Shpigford
Bah, thanks for the link.

